# Af 322 & 322ac



## trainman 2015 (Jan 17, 2015)

What are the differences between the AF 322 and 322AC locomotives? Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The American Flyer loco listings do not answer your
question.

http://traindr.com/american-flyer-locomotives/

From their text one could guess the difference may
be in road name.

This seems to clarify that:

http://thegilbertgallery.org/Engine Gallery/engines-Hudson.html

Don


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The 332 is DC powered, without a reversing unit and the 332AC is AC powered. Both were offered about the same time. From research on another forum, the DC version seems to outperform the AC version. But short answer is DC version and AC version.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a 322 and it is AC. If you take a look at all the catalogs you will see they recommend a 100 or 150 watt transformer for the sets with a 322 loco, not a rectiformer. I'm not aware of any differences between a 322 and a 322AC


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The difference is year of manufacture. The 332AC is 1951 production, it has the white stripe on the running board, boiler smoke/choo choo unit and AMERICAN FLYER on the tender in sans serif lettering. The 332 was made from 1946 to 1949 in both AC and DC versions depending on the year. A 334DC was 1950 only. A 332DC engine was made in 1951. 
Tom


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Answering the original question, the 322AC is 1949 through 1951 production. The 322 was made in 1946 through 1948, all were AC universal motors. There were several variations of the 322 depending on the year of production. 
Tom


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes, my 322 has the smoke-in-tender (SIT) while on later versions it was in the loco, for instance, which I should have mentioned in my original response. I believe that was the major change in production of the 322/322AC. Later versions like the 324 (built-in electronic whistle) would be horses of a different color but the change in number reflects that.

324 - Smoke and choo-choo, electronic whistle, and link coupler
325 - Smoke and choo-choo, air chime whistle, and link coupler
K325 - Smoke and choo-choo, air chime whistle, and knuckle coupler
326 - Smoke and choo-choo, air chime whistle, pull-mor, and knuckle coupler


----------

